# And here she is, new FP4



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

A few quick pics after picking her up the other night:


































Took her out for my first ride yesterday AM....she rides like a dream. Even with my "first carbon bike holy crap I can't believe she's mine" jitters it was a great ride.


----------



## shinntonic (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I too bought an FP4 about a month ago and I love it. I changed out the Conti's and replaced them with some Michelin PRO3's and it's so much better.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice....like that splash of blue....


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Nice! My Quattro is about 3 months old, it's not my first carbon bike, and it still dominates my last frame set (cannondale synapse).

Congrats! The blue is cool. That's a 2013?


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks folks! 

Aure, no she's a 2012. Color is BCF 564. I didn't order her--she just happened to be on the stand being assembled while I was going through the fitting thing. 

Shin, thanks for the tip on tires--I'll check them out!


----------



## bcp483 (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice bike - congrats!


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks bcp....still can't believe a slug like me has a bike like her.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

jwl325 said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> Aure, no she's a 2012. Color is BCF 564. I didn't order her--she just happened to be on the stand being assembled while I was going through the fitting thing.
> 
> Shin, thanks for the tip on tires--I'll check them out!


The Conti's that come on the Quattro are entry-level. My favorite tires are Continental Grand Prix 4000s. They handle very well indeed. Almost feels like a different bike with these.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a super nice bike - you really have to see one in person though - pictures can't really show how beautiful these bikes are! It's also nice the FP Quattro is made in the same molds as the Paris and whole bike only costs around the same price as just the Paris frame.


----------



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats! AMAZING BIKE


----------



## Saus (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hijack but unable to post a new thread until I have made 5 posts..

I have a sizing question. I'm in the market for an FP4 but have read in various places about the sizing being 'unusual' for Pinarello. I am 182cm with a 32.5cm inseam. What frame size should I start looking at? This is my first road bike so no other reference unfortunately.

Thanks.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Saus, I'm kinda new to Pina, so hopefully some more experienced voices will chime in, but I'll share my experience, FWIW.

I read the same things as you have, and was equally concerned. We're about the same height (I'm 5'11", or ~180cm--I'm thinking your inseam size is a typo, but I'm a 29-30" inseam, ~73-74cm). 

My other (and first) road bike is a Trek 2.3, 56 cm. Based on what I was reading, I was thinking I'd probably be a 53 or 54 in a Pina. Here in Sicily at the LBS, the owner took all kinds of measurements, on saddle/off, had me ride my Trek back and forth a bunch while he observed, etc., etc.. 

Long story short, when he ran his numbers on the Pina worksheet, he came up with a 55cm recommendation. The bike's incredibly comfortable to ride.

Best of luck in your search, and as I said, hopefully some more experienced Pina owners will chime in.


----------



## Saus (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, jwl325. You are right, that was a typo on my inseam, thankfully, or I would have an even tougher time finding a bike to fit with those proportions!


----------



## crazyjeys (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase. Just dropped in a deposit for a black on black fp4 this morning. Dealer said approx 5 working days to arrive. So excited!!!


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!! BoB is very striking!!


----------



## crazyjeys (Jul 28, 2009)

jwl325 said:


> Congrats!! BoB is very striking!!


thanks! can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## shinntonic (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the BoB color.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I second the motion on conti 4000s, black chili. I am a heavy guy  and so I wear out rear tires fast so I have tried nearly every brand out there. The Michelin Pro 3's are sweet but the Conti's are much better all around tires (more grip for sure), but tires make a huge diffeernce.

That bike looks sweet BTW, congrats on that purchase.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on that FP4! I am riding a near mint '04 Trek 5200 and have been looking (lusting ;-) )at these at some of the online sellers, looks like a great bike I hope to pull the trigger soon to have it and the Trek to ride as I try to ride at least 20 miles /day when it is a bit warmer and light after 5pm.


----------

